# Kubota B26 TLB - 3 Point Hitch Questions



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Good afternoon. I recently purchased a B26 TLB and I don’t think I am set up for a 3 point hitch properly, or I need some additional “brackets”. 

take a look. I don’t seem to have the top link attachment bracket or the ability to attach the stabilizer like I see on some other images of the setup!

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Yup, you're missing some parts alright. Are you looking for used replacement parts or new?


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation. Trying to find the parts diagram for it but I’m a newbie. 

new OEM or used I don’t care. I just want the ability to take the hoe off and use my other implements. 
Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a parts diagram of the top link:
https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324472


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks. 

are there any special framing or bracket needs to the bottom “check chains” (what my manual calls the bottom chains). 

thanks for the info.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I recommend that you call Messick's parts hotline at 877-260-3528 . They will be more knowledgeable on what you actually need. 

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324471

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324472

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324473

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324474

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84483?sectionId=214852&diagramId=324475


----------

